# Should I buy this Eurocave wine fridge?



## LoveTheWine (Dec 8, 2013)

http://www.usedalberni.com/classified-ad/Eurocave-Winefridge_20965646

Not sure if it even still around but I e-mailed the guy.


----------



## MrKevin (Dec 8, 2013)

Yes 
I would jump on it for $60


----------



## LoveTheWine (Dec 11, 2013)

*Update*

Bought it for $60. It is a Eurocave V256 Wine aging cabinet manufactured in 2000. 
I think these retail for $1500-$2000 new and $400+ for this model used.
It is in terrific shape for an older model!

I had to drive an hour each way but the drive was well worth it.

Anybody else have anything similar? How are these units?


----------



## MrKevin (Dec 11, 2013)

Glad to hear it was still available. For a wine fridge you can't find a better brand.
This was the brand I was going to get, until I moved and have a space I'm converting into a walk in wine cellar. 

Kevin


----------



## LoveTheWine (Dec 11, 2013)

Thats great you can do an actual cellar.
I would love to but have a small place and no basement.


----------



## Melissa1 (Aug 7, 2017)

*Eurocave V-256 Questions - please help!*

I am considering buying a used Eurocave V-256 manufactured in 2000, and I had some questions. The last post I saw on this forum was dated 2012, so that post is already 5 years old.

I was hoping the person who bought that unit for $ 60 is still active on the site, and can let me know how the unit is doing for them, and if it's still working well. The one I am considering buying was also manufactured in 2000, so now it's already 17 years old, so I am a little concerned about the age and how much shelf life remains on this unit. I cannot afford to buy something that will go out in a couple of years.

I also had a question about the capacity. The person selling it says it holds 160 bottles, but to me, the capacity visually looks a lot less, like maybe 120 bottles. It only has a about 6 shelves, so it looks like on some of the shelves, the bottles are supposed to be stacked on top of each other. I need one that holds at least 150-160 bottles, and can't go down to a lower capacity.


If either the person who made the original post, of anyone who has knowledge of this model can answer, I would really appreciate it. I went out to look at it this weekend, and I need to let the guy know ASAP if I want to buy it, or he might sell it to someone else.

Thanks!


----------

